

Brain Games Won't Boost I.Q. - shawndumas
http://news.discovery.com/human/brain-games-intelligence.html?print=true

======
daivd
Not those kinds of entertainment games, but dual-n-back might do something.
See for example <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-n-back> and
<http://www.brainboffin.com/>

------
shawndumas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1283324>

------
ilkhd2
Six weeks? Is that enough to see difference?

~~~
hugh3
Apparently not!

